# Steve Irwin up Cape York



## fishead (Nov 24, 2003)

Howdy folks, a few mates were just up Cape York, I couldn't get there this year :cry: On the property that we go to they ran into a big mob of blokes piled into the usual cruiser utes with tinnies on top. Turned out they worked for Steve Irwin and had been there for five weeks trapping salties and fitting them with some sort of transmitter to follow their movements in the coming wet season. Steve himself flew in via helicopter for filming and stuff. Can't blame him there, it's a hellish 4wd bash to get in there - and if I had a squillion dollars I'd do the same thing! He's already done the hard yards long ago. The biggest croc they caught was five and a half metres!
Me, I love the guy. All you knockers out there would you rather watch some boring monotone bookworm or somebody that is genuinely passionate about what he's doing and full of go? There's plenty of talkers and knockers in this world but very few real doers, that's a shame I reckon.
Bye, Steve.


----------



## Morelia_man (Nov 24, 2003)

im with you all the way fishhead. i love the dude, nobody should knock him IMO


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 24, 2003)

My mum, rest her soul, always told me that if I couldn't say something nice about someone not to say anything at all, and, on this occasion, I will just take her advice


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2003)

Steve Irwin fills a very important niche in the natural presentation ecology, though I much prefer David Attenborough. His shows are entertaining and more or less educational. Some things he says I disagree with but the world would be poorer without him. Anything that makes the average Joe more reptile freindly is a good thing


----------



## wattso (Nov 24, 2003)

Here here, David attenborough Rocks! long live the doco king!


----------



## byjungle (Nov 25, 2003)

Steve Irwin is great. Attenborough is a legend. I can name plenty other shows on TV that i would drop for steve anyday.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 25, 2003)

steve erwins great my only problem with him is he gets a bit too excited and David Attenborough is the king


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 25, 2003)

I love when this topic comes up lol.
IMO Steve is a smarter man than anyone else in here.
Whether you like or dislike him he plays the role of WACKY perfectly,and lets face it the Americans love zany antics and that is where the money is.When it comes to making a dollar why would you want to act like the stereotyped hilly billy Aussie talking in strange lingo? You dont hear of the leyland brothers success to the same effect do you? Steve can act wacky and accomodate every countries preferance,hitting stardom not only in Australia but worldwide.Whats more he has done more for conservation,education & awareness than any other herpetologist...

PS
They should cancel the American tv show COPS and replace it with Australian corruption hosted by Ray Hoser...


----------



## almaron (Nov 25, 2003)

mystic_herps said:


> They should cancel the American tv show COPS and replace it with Australian corruption hosted by Ray Hoser...



LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Nov 25, 2003)

I think that Steve have long way to go to be put side to side with Leyland brothers.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 25, 2003)

Hehehe The Leopard King


----------



## Belinda (Nov 25, 2003)

Steve is great! I really like him and I really hate those pesky impersonators...I'd like to see them face to face with a 5 metre croc...I wonder what they'd do then aye?


----------



## wattso (Nov 25, 2003)

Slateman said:


> I think that Steve have long way to go to be put side to side with Leyland brothers.


..........Or Sir David Attenborough!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 25, 2003)

Sir David Attenborough rose to the near top of the BBC management but has "dropped out" so that he can make docos. Good on him. And his intense mannerisms make him an ideal target for those pesky impersonators.
I don't know if anyone has seen the Rob Bredl shows, apperently he is doing USA cable at the moment http://www.barefootbushman.com/ (at that site he says he has ONLY had 28 croc bites). I can remember one of his home grown shows, where he attempted to pick up a yellow-faced whip snake, got fanged and immediatly started trying to suck the poison out!


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 25, 2003)

Well he might die young but at least he ...Oh no, I won't go there :-D Who knows, maybe in my next life I will worship King Croc of Caboolture too


----------



## Bendragon (Nov 25, 2003)

Just in case you wanted more Steve info - They will be playing a large part in a breeding program for.....RIHNOS !!!!

I'm looking at selling him the railway line they want to use for the fencing of them, and that's heavy stuff - I think they will be arriving in a month or so.


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 26, 2003)

cool. He's also starting up a croc hunter theme park and a croc hunter relatity tv show.


----------



## Tommo (Nov 26, 2003)

africancichlidau said:


> Well he might die young but at least he ...Oh no, I won't go there :-D Who knows, maybe in my next life I will worship King Croc of Caboolture too


im with fishhead. i think the guy is great! his shows are great and his zoo is great as well. i would like to hear the name of one person who has done more for conservation than him.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 26, 2003)

Me too Tommo! I tottally dis-agree Marc...Steve is a great, and he is definately NOT a bussiness man! He loves his work and he LOVES the animals...


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 26, 2003)

One thing I have found in every hobby whether it be herpetology,aquarium,aviary etc is that the word HOBBY & BUSINESS can't be used in the same sentence lol.Every writing you read I garuntee when it comes to the "breeding topic" the 1st thing written is "you are mistaken if you think you will profit from breeding".I find all this the height of good humour.After all who would breed if they were losing money? or even just breaking even with the annual costs of feeding etc,if that was the case there wouldnt be so many people wanting to breed.Furthermore if you bred $150 coastals and broke even wouldnt you make a profit breeding $1000 BHP seen as theyd roughly use the same amount of electricity,food etc etc?Also just about every person in the hobby will say "you should breed for conservation or because you enjoy the animal,not cus you want to make a dollar" but lets face reality here everyone wants the highest priced animals for this exact same reason true?Anyways I agree with Marc that Steve is a businessman as well as a conservationalist (and as I have said previously this is mainly due to terri pushing him to stardom etc).But I feel that him making a living off he's enjoyed hobby should be seen as an achievement not a discredit to he's name.After all who wouldn't want to stay home and look after there animals to pay bills rather than flip burgers or do manual labour.Not to mention writing books or doing tv shows etc,whether that is for conservation or not it is still making you money whether you class it as a business or not.Again editors of books will say they make no profits but if this is the case why would they want to re-edit there last books or write more new ones? Conservation? yea sure but ya cant tell me the pay out from such things are not profits...


----------



## ackie (Nov 26, 2003)

steve is a champ!!! and attenborough is the most borin person around. Belinda u say steve is not a buissness man...i think ur wrong as he appears on a lot of adds now including advertising things apart from conservation (toyota adds), but could all u cridicks honestly say that if u owned ur own zoo and had the chance to earn a few more million dollars that u would turn the offer down?
IMO wes manion is a bloody legend and really knows wat he is on about.
Marc, hav u met Wes? i dont think that he would say steve is a fake.
Anyway, wes isnt completely left in the shadows...in many of his shows wes appears if not co-stars along side steve and all the time steve is commenting on the knowledge of his "best mate" wes.
!!!STEVE IS A CHAMP!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 26, 2003)

Well said - Misty. Keeping animals is expensive, you can offset your costs and increase your collection through breeding and if you are realy good, make a living at it (but the real money is in the things required to keep animals, cages, food and those cute little top hat and tails you can force your pets to wear).
As for old stevo, initially he was lucky but the fact that he is able to stay in the game and continue to make money implies intellegence. As I said before he plays an important part for conservation, and his shows are entertaining and I liked my visit to his zoo. At that time he had a breeding colony of prenties (but they were not on display  )
But after saying all that, he throws more than his fair share of clangers.


----------



## wattso (Nov 27, 2003)

marc said:


> there are far better environmentalist than Irwin, I stopped liking him as soon as he knocked Sir David Attenborough on Denten, He is a fake and is a business man, and that is it, he takes the credit for others hard work, eg "Wes Manion" if any body deserves the credit he should, he is a herp man, the doing all breeding such as green pythons and the varanus keithhorni, not steve sure he and terri wrote the artical in the herpetofauna and not once did he mention Wes, and I think that sucks.


Marc, I dont think Steve actually "knocked" sir david as such, from what i remember he said something to the effect of him[Sir David] catering to a different/older audience. Atleast thats how i took it. Steve would have to be smart enough not to bad mouth a guy like David on tv. 
Ackie, i remem,ber your comments about David being boring, something about the mating habits of the colombian ground moth? lol but are you aware that Sir David is just as well educated about reptiles as any other species or plants. To be a specialist in herps is one thing, but to be so knowledgable about such a huge range of animals and plants as Sir David is , is to me Quite impressive!


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 27, 2003)

here here Wattso old boy


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 27, 2003)

LOL excellent.
Someone with 1st hand knowledge of how things are run at the zoo and about Steve himself.Do we have any more takers to argue their point against Marcs  
I think what you described of Steve he sounds pretty arrogant.I have heard similar about hes attitude in general.BUT I still like he's show 

And Belinda I think somebody that writes books,does tv documentries,interviews,comercials,movies and shows,runs a public zoo,has products such as toy figurines of themselves is pretty much a business man


----------



## Magpie (Nov 27, 2003)

I'ts just a TV show..... jeez, it's not even real life!


----------



## Slateman (Nov 27, 2003)

It is interesting to see opinion of youngsters and mature people on this subject.
Well written Marc. Your experiance just confirmed to me that i had right idea about him from beginning.


----------



## Switch (Nov 27, 2003)

I think Steve has done alot to promote Australia and its Wildlife and more importantly the awesome diversity of our Reptiles, good on him, some one needed to.
He might not come across as a well educated professor but i reckon he has probably forgot more than ill ever know about reptiles.
He has taken his passion and created an empire, good on him, ill take my hat off to him, hes a legend.
JUST MY OPINION - Could be wrong but i doubt it - im always right, just ask my wife..........


----------



## ackie (Nov 27, 2003)

well that shuts me up 
nah i still dont think that attenborough is cool, his voice is so bloody boring.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 27, 2003)

Here is a Steve fan site for those who are interested
http://www.jeffmajor.com/croc/watch.html
Has some links to anti-steve sites as well.


----------



## wattso (Nov 28, 2003)

I love his voice and mannerisms, AND he dosent say bloody "CRICKEY" every few minutes! moreover you see more of what hes talking about than his face. he has more intellegent information to impart about his subject than "what a beauty". He dosent harrass his subjects,
and he shows humility and awe inthe face of natuures marvels, you can see he is passionate about nature, not about being on tv! long live Sir David!!!!


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 2, 2003)

...


----------



## ackie (Dec 2, 2003)

damn u ppl, now i dont no who to believe :S. Ohh well stev and wes are still cool.


----------



## Rina (Dec 2, 2003)

No-one can fault Steve on his "enthusiam" for wildlife irrespective of country of origin but i think the man needs to have a little more humility to giving credit to the fact that he is not a one man dynamo. He obviousy has a top notch PR team, his financial advisor would just be piddling his pants with joy and as for all the staff at his park who do the hard yakka promoting Steve's good name while he is filming all these remarkable docos not much is ever said about these guys.

Anyway, that's why the T.V comes with a built in feature allowing you to switch the channel and ladies I guess we should all be offering a prayer of sympathy to Terri who has him for better of for worse.


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 3, 2003)

...


----------



## Magpie (Dec 3, 2003)

ouch!


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't do any catching for NPWS, but I would like to. I have rescued many a snake/lizard from people who know me though...

How do you get in with NPWS?


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah but the last thing I want is NPWS harrassing me. I've got nothing to hide, but I'd still like to do it legit...

The knee didn't hurt when I did it, I was sitting there laughing at how deformed it was. But the day after, oh sh^t that hurt.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 4, 2003)

is your knee still stuffed up?


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, it only happened a month ago. Doctors are pretty impressed, I already have 25% movement back, which is unheard of. At this rate, I'll be walking with a slight limp in a month, and should be back racing mountain bikes and dirt bikes in 2-3 months.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 5, 2003)

aye nice!! i do downhill MTB as well!! its pretty crazy i have had some horrible injuries... but none that bad!! get better man!!


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you race or just ride? I work/ride for TC's Bike Barr. I'll be racing nationals next year, most probably on a Santa Cruz VP Free if we can organise it.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 5, 2003)

ohh mad!!.....haha naa a few times... and yea had a nice accident  might start up again when I can afford a decent bike... atm i ride a specialized enduro comp.... its not the best...... but it suits me well  what do u ride?


----------



## sxereturn (Dec 6, 2003)

Norco Torrent frame, Sherman Fireflys, Chris King headset, Hayes 8" front and rear...

Picking up a Santa Cruz Chameleon frame soon.


----------



## Brodie (Dec 6, 2003)

haha nice .. hope you get back on the lines soon man


----------

